# Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!



## sikerface (10. November 2012)

die qual der wahl bei der zusammenstellug
brauche hilfe :c


----------



## sikerface (10. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

ich habe eine liste von ruten die ich gern zum zanderangeln kaufen würde.
brauche allerdings hilfe bei der auswahl.

diese ruten sind:
Berkley Skeletor Pro 902 2.70m 15-40g/(25-70g) Spinnrute
DAM Hybrid Shad 2.60m 25-70g Spinrute
Mitchell Mag Pro 892H 2.68m 15-60g spinn
Shimano Yasei 2.70m 10-30g 

sind die ruten überhaupt richtig ausgewählt oder haben diese schon ein zu hohes wurfgewicht wenn ja, bitte optimales wg. angeben und vllt schon passende ruten, mit denen ihr zander befischt

zu den Rollen:
Shimano stradic 2500 front oder heckbremse 
DAM Hybrid 730FD Frontbremse

passen diese angaben nicht dann bitte passende Rollen angeben 

schonmal danke für antworten


----------



## Breamhunter (10. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

Ganz wichtig zu wissen sind die verwendeten Köder und Gewichte. Eine Spinnrute wird normalerweise danach ausgesucht. Der Zielfisch ist erstmal nebensächlich 
Auch nicht zu vernachlässigen wäre das Büdschee :m


----------



## sikerface (10. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

köder werden gummifische von 8-15cm länge sein 
jig-haken(bleiköpfe) von 6-17g

das budget =) hängt natürlich von der qualität der rute/rolle ab
wenn teuer dann länger sparen =)

aber so wie ich weiss hängt die rute auch vom zielfisch ab
eine zanderrute muss doch steiff sein oder irre ich mich ???
bitte um antworten


----------



## Lukas2212 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

Ich fische die Yasei Aspius mit einer 10300er Red Arc  oder wahlweise einer 2500er Stradic mit Frontbremse. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen! Als Schnur eine 7kg Stroft GTP in gelb, oder eine 0,14er Power Pro. Grundkontakt bzw Biss sind super spürbar! 20Gramm Köpfe und 13cm Shads (7 Gramm aber auch ohne Einschränkung)feuerst du ohne Probleme! Du brauchst auf jeden Fall ein Kontergewicht im Griff der Rute, da sie Kopflastig ist, habe mir mit einem einfachen Drehteil weitergeholfen.
(http://havelritter.de/balance-weigh...n-anleitung-daten-hilfe-bestellen/2012/07/04/)

Bei der Rolle würde ich auf jeden Fall die mit Frontbremse bevorzugen, habe beide im Vergleich getestet und muss sagen die Frontbremse läuft deutlich besser!

Die Rute kommt an großen Flüssen oder Kanälen zum Einsatz!

Liebe Grüße aus Recklinghausen

Lukas


----------



## sikerface (10. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

danke für deine antwort lukas
rolle stradic und die yasei aspius mit einer weissen geflochtenen schnur von penn
und alles in weiss das ist doch mal was für das auge
die kombi schmeckt =)
und die anderen ruten sind nicht zum zanderangeln zu gebrauchen ???
könnte man von diesen ruten eine zum zander und zum hecht angeln benutzen ????
brauche noch ein paar antworten =)


----------



## Angler9999 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

Wenn du die Suchfunktion benutzt findest du 100000 Beiträge zu deinem Thema. Täglich fragt einer das Gleiche.

Zuerst dachte ich du willst per Pose und totem Fisch auf Zander angeln. Schön das du jetzt noch geschrieben hast das du per Gummiköder auf Zander angeln willst.

Wenn du noch mehr sagst zb. Welches Gewässer sind die Ntworten auch präziser für dich.
Für still stehendes Gewässer sind die anforderungen anders als für reissende Flüsse.

In der Regel benutzt man fürs Jiggen sehr harte Ruten.
Meist sind die im Bereich Wurfgewicht 50-70 gr.

Einige Rutenhersteller geben zu viel WG an. So wäre die Shimano Speedmaster XH 100 gr WG die meistgenannte Rute.
Es gibt aber genug ander Hersteller die locker das gleiche bieten können.
Mitchel & Pezon Gunki HI 60 gr WG.
Die Rute vom Zanderflüsterer...70 gr WG
Buschwalker...
Sportex Ruten...
Etc ....


----------



## Breamhunter (10. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*



sikerface schrieb:


> aber so wie ich weiss hängt die rute auch vom zielfisch ab
> eine zanderrute muss doch steiff sein oder irre ich mich ???



Jein !  Wenn Du einen Blinker oder Wobbler durchleierst kann der Stab ruhig etwas weicher sein.
Beim Gufi-Angeln haste schon recht, daß die Rute wegen der Bisserkennung steiff sein sollte. :m


----------



## sikerface (10. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

habe vor in den flüssen, rhein in duisburg und der ruhr in mühlheim an der ruhr, zu fischen. beide liegen in nrw
so viel zum thema angelstelle =)


----------



## Angler9999 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

Ich gehe mal vom Budget 400 Euro aus.

Rute Greys Prowla
http://www.raubfischjagd.de/ruten/g...alist-2-74m-9ft-20-50g/a-106925/?ReferrerID=7

http://www.raubfischjagd.de/angelruten/greys-prowla-platinum-specialist-2-74m-9ft-40-80g/a-114843/

Rolle 
Shimano Rarenium 3000
http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-o-l-l-e-n/rollen-mit-frontbremse/shimano-rarenium-ci4-3000-sfa.html

Schnur 
Stroft GTP
DAIWA Tournament Braid!!
PowerPro


----------



## sikerface (10. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

brauche ich 2 ruten ???
wenn ja warum ???
meinst du eine für zander- und eine für hechtanglerei ???


----------



## Lukas2212 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

Also, ich benutze die Rute auch zum Angeln mit Wobblern, lässt sich auch gut führen! Ich will auf keine andere Rute mehr umsteigen, habe vorher eine Ulli Bayer Spezial Rute und ne Shimano Vengenace Shad gefischt und die Aspius stellt die alle in den Schatten (m.M.). Du kannst natürlich die Ruten auch zum Hecht angeln benutzen, habe mit meinen auch schon einige Hechte gedrillt. Konzentriere dich beim Kauf auf die Art wie du angeln willst und nicht auf den Fisch ( Gufi, Spinner, Wobbler, Pose etc). 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## sikerface (10. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

meinst du die yasei aori aspius mit 7-28g wg ???

erstmal aufs gufi konzentrieren aber will dann auch später mit der rute auf hechte mit jerkbaits mit eigengewicht von 16g   hier mal ein link mit dem jerkbait
http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/category_path/0_3896_4096_4141_4148/p_name/Cebbra_Jackson___Deadly_Target___10cm_Perch_Swimbait
könnte ich mit der aspius ???


----------



## u-see fischer (10. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*



sikerface schrieb:


> habe vor in den flüssen, rhein in duisburg und der ruhr in mühlheim an der ruhr, zu fischen. beide liegen in nrw.....



dazu:



sikerface schrieb:


> köder werden gummifische von 8-15cm länge sein, jig-haken(bleiköpfe) von 6-17g....



Wenn Du den Rhein meist, den man in NRW mit dem Rheinschein (nicht Duisburger Hafen) befischen kann, benötigst Du Bleiköpfe von 17g - 31g wobei der Schwerpunkt wohl bei 18g - 21g liegen wird. Für den Rhein habe ich mir eine Pezon & Michel Spezialist Manie gekauft, Kumpel fischt diese hier: http://www.germantackle.de/Savage-Gear-Bushwhacker-XLNT-258-cm-20-60-gr-2-Teile geiler Stock.

Habe die Aspius noch nicht begrabbelt, habe nur gehört, dass die Wurfgewichtsangaben bei dieser Rute untertrieben ist. Obs aber für den Rhein reicht, kann ich nicht sagen. Bei der geringeren Strömung der Ruhr wird die Aspius bestimmt ausreichend sein. Aspius kauft man dann hier: http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-u-t-e...asei-aspius-mit-270cm-oder-9ft-und-7-28g.html


----------



## Angler9999 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

Auf jeden Fall vorher die Ruten selbst mal in die Hand nehmen.
Das ist immer das beste.
Ich hatte dir zwei Ruten zur wahl gezeigt. Eine leichtere und eine für etwas mehr.
28gr Wg ist deutlich zu wenig zum Jiggen.
Die Savage Gear Bushwalker ist eine sehr gute Rute zum Jiggen.

Benutze mal die Suchfunktion. Da findest du noch viel mehr.


----------



## sikerface (10. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

ich hatte gedacht ihr würdet mir die skeletor empfehlen 
die ist 2.70m und ein wg von 25-70g

hat einer von euch die schonmal getestet ????
natürlich geh ich erstmal alle schön befummeln bevor es zum abschuss kommt =)
die savage gear bushwalker ist gut zum jiggen


----------



## Angler9999 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*



sikerface schrieb:


> die savage gear bushwalker ist gut zum jiggen



Ja, eindeutig,

Die Skelli kenne ich in diesem Wg nicht. Ich hatte die 32gr. WG 
Die Kopflastigkeit hatte ich mit einer 15cm langen Gewindestange die ins Rutenende gesteckt wurde verbessert. Ich habe sie dennoch verkauft.


----------



## sikerface (10. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

da is die skelli
http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/p_name/Berkley_Skeletor_Pro_902_2_70m_25_70g_Spinnrute/category_path/0_3868_3869


----------



## siloaffe (10. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*



sikerface schrieb:


> ich hatte gedacht ihr würdet mir die skeletor empfehlen
> die ist 2.70m und ein wg von 25-70g



Die Skeletor ist ne echt gute und Pfeil schnelle Rute, damit spürst du die Zander an der Strömngskante husten! :m
Jedoch msst du die erst mal in der Hand halten. 
Ich z.B. komme mit dem verkackten Rollenhalte absolut nicht klar. Bei dem teil krig ich totale Krämpfe in die Pfoten, weshalb ich meine Suisho auch zum Rutenbauer bringen werde. 

Zudem ist die Skeletor seeeehr Kopflastig, mich störts niche dich evtl schon..... 

LG Markus


----------



## sikerface (10. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

also ist die skelli für das gufi eine sehr gute rute wenn man mit ihr gut klar kommt weil sie sehr kopflastig ist
die ist mein fav. 

und zu der rolle besser eine stradic oder doch eher die rarenium


----------



## siloaffe (10. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

Oder ne Caldia!?!?!?!?!? 
Die neue Caldia 3000 (bei der 70g Skelli würde ich keine kleinere Rolle nehmen eher ne größere) krigste beim Bode für ca 225,-€

Die Rarenium kann ich nur bedingt empfehlen, ne schöne, gut verarbeitete und leichtgängige Rolle aber beim Schnurfangbügel wurde der Leichtbau etwas zu sehr ausgelebt. Der ist sehr instabiel und verbiegt sehr schnell. 

Von der Stradic hört man unterschiedliches. 
Ich kenne Leute die auf diese Rolle schwören und nie Probleme damit hatten. 
Jedoch wird bei der neuen immer öffter von Schleifgereuchen berichtet.... 

Ich selbst fische nichts von Schimano. 
Das ist bei mir aber eher ne grundsätzliche Sache und hat nichts mit der Qualität sondern was mit Geschäftspolitik und Kundenservice zu tun#d


----------



## Breamhunter (11. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*



sikerface schrieb:


> und zu der rolle besser eine stradic oder doch eher die rarenium



Diese Stradic. habe ich selber in doppelter Ausführung. Läuft butterweich und macht einen sehr wertigen Eindruck


----------



## sikerface (11. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

ihr habt mir viel nahgebracht
ich bedanke mich bei euch 
dieser forum ist einach nur zum weiterempfehlen
sehr nett
danke =)


----------



## Tyracar (11. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

Ich fische die Aspius mit einer Daiwa Exceler-Z 3000, wie ich finder passen die beiden super zusammen. Mit der 3000er Stradic die ich vorher dran hatte war ich nicht so zufrieden da sie meiner Meinung nach zu schwer anläuft.

Ich fische mit der Rute auch 15er Gummis mit 40g Köpfen was die Aspius super mitmacht.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*



sikerface schrieb:


> und zu der rolle besser eine stradic oder doch eher die rarenium



Keine von beiden. Die kannste meiner Meinung nach zum Forellenangeln nehmen aber nicht zum jiggen im Rhein.

Diese Angelei ist Schwerstarbeit für`s Getriebe und alle Anbauteile. Bei dieser Angelart hat Billig-Leichtbau einfach nix zu suchen. Wenn Leichtbau, dann Hochwertigen, aber dann bist du in der 400€-Klasse...

Wenn du gute und günstige Rollen willst, dann suche mal nach der 3000er FinNor Sportfisher, 3500er oder 4000er FinNor Inshore, Penn Slammer 260 (alt. 360), Penn Sargus 3000 / 4000 (oder Battle), da biste bei den richtigen Rollen.

Als Rute kannste ohne Probleme die von dir genannte Skelli (-70gr WG) nehmen, alles unter diesem WG ist Murks und läuft auf einen Kompromiß hinnaus. Es gibt nur sehr wenige Ruten die bis 60gr WG haben und trotzdem zum jiggen im Rhein geeignet sind.
Denn zum Ködergewicht kommt immer noch der Wasserdruck auf der Schnur und die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit dazu.

Auf jeden Fall muß es eine harte Rute mit Spitzenaktion sein, damit du auch spürst was der Bleikopp "da unten" macht. Einen Wabbelstock kannste nehmen um im Stadion die Fahne zu schwenken, aber mehr auch nicht...

Ich fische von unseren Eigenmarken die JC Spin de Luxe (-60gr WG), die Kamasu-Lure (bretthart -72gr WG) eine alte Rocksweeper SW bis 120gr WG.

Das sind Ruten die neben der Skelli, der Bushwalker und den Grey`s zum jiggen im Rhein geeignet sind. Alles andere ist Spielerei - was will man bitte mit einem WG von 30gr beim jiggen im Rhein? Barsche im Hafen zocken ja - aber nicht einen 15er Bleikopp mit 12er Gummi auch nur annähernd vernünftig an der Strömungskante führen.


----------



## siloaffe (11. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

Jens, du hast die Penn Atlantis vergessen. 
Die 4000er fische ich im Rhein auf ner 70g Yabai. 
Sie ist zwar nicht die filigranste aber sie verrichtet ihren Dienst tadellos und bei ner eh schon kopflastigen Rute darf die Rolle ruhig ein höheres Eigengewicht haben. 
Zudem ist die Bremse sehr schön einzustellen und läuft 100%ig Ruckfrei#6


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Jens, du hast die Penn Atlantis vergessen.



Stimmt, da haste Recht... Bin halt auch nicht mehr der Jüngste.


----------



## vermesser (12. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

Man nehme es mir nicht übel, aber ich muss jetzt nörgeln. 
Klar is die Skelli sehr straff. Aber derart kopflastig, daß es selbst mich nervt...und ich bin echt nicht anspruchsvoll.
Dazu ist der Rollenhalter mehr als gewöhnungsbedürftig. 
Ich frage mich immer wieder, was an der Rute so geil sein soll??? Zumal die ja nicht billig ist...! Hatte sie in der Hand und hab sehr schnell vom Kauf abgesehen...nicht meins, Sorry.

Ich würde für den Zweck ne Jan Gutjahr X-Blade nehmen...hab die seit ein paar Tagen und bin begeistert. Deutlich besser ausbalanciert, ähnliches Wurfgewicht, straff, super Rückmeldung.
Als Rolle würde ich ähnlich wie asphaltmonster ne Penn Sargus (nutz ich schon lange und begeistert) oder ne Fin Nor Sportfisher empfehlen (nutz ich aber erst seit letztem Wochenende).


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*



vermesser schrieb:


> .
> Ich frage mich immer wieder, was an der Rute so geil sein soll???.


Na die Werbestrategie!!

Die Skelli *Pro* ist ok, man kann sie nutzen, allerdings zuggegebenermaßen nicht die 1. Wahl (siehe Fantasista Suisho).


----------



## sikerface (12. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

ich habe mir jetzt erstmal eine mitchell universe spin 270 wg 50-100g
sie ist sehr steif und liegt gut in der hand 
( diese rute ist für den übergang gedacht )

die skelly ist schon bestellt mit der rarenium, aber kommt erst in ein paar wochen weil shimano wieder rumzickt...

zu der mitchell noch eine shimano exage 2500 mit berkley whiplash crystal 0.12mm 16kg tragkraft(270m)


----------



## vermesser (12. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

Ich muss nochmal und mit aller Vorsicht: Bist Du Dir ganz sicher, daß die Exage die richtige Wahl ist? Ich war noch nicht am Rhein, angel aber in Hafen, Kutter und und so gern mal mit großen Gummis und vor allem schweren Köpfen und Gewichten. 
Da würde ich eine solche "Plastikrolle" nicht benutzen, da ich die Standfestigkeit längerfristig für grenzwertig halte. Nicht umsonst empfiehlt asphaltmonster "Seilwinden" für die geplante Angelei. Ich denke, er weiß wovon er spricht...
Und Shimano ist in der unteren Preisklasse nicht unbedingt das Non Plus Ultra bei Rollen...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (13. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

Nimm es mir nicht für übel, aber das war ein Schnellschuß und ist für die Füße...

Rarenium sieht gut aus und mag zum leichten fischen geeignet sein... Aber zum jiggen ist die nix. Aber man hat ja Garantie, ärgert sich gerne mit einem Hersteller rum und gibt dem Gerätehändler die Schuld für seine eigene Verbohrtheit.

Und warum "_kommt die Rarenium erst in ein paar Wochen_"...  Ist wohl nicht lieferbar? Hat wohl mit Shimano zu tun...
Das Ding liegt bei uns auf Halde weil sie keiner kauft - außer ein paar Barsch- und Forellenangler, dazu ist sie gut.

Und eine 2500er (Exage) zu einer 100gr. Rute??? Wer hat dir die Combo zusammengestellt?? Du bekommst hier gute Tipps ohne Ende, stellst dir (oder lässt dir) dann aber Combos zusammen (stellen) die vollkommen für`n Axxxx sind.

Die Mitchell-Rute ist ok, Steif wie ein Brett und für das jiggen im Rhein mit XL-Ködern  gemacht. Aber die 2500er Exage dazu....;+;+ 



vermesser schrieb:


> Da würde ich eine solche "Plastikrolle"  nicht benutzen, da ich die Standfestigkeit längerfristig für grenzwertig  halte.


 Mein Reden...   Müßte eigentlich "kurzfristig" heißen... Die Exage ist gut zum Match-, Forellen oder leichtem Spinnfischen, aber dazu... ne ne ne, dat tut net Not. 




vermesser schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst  empfiehlt asphaltmonster "Seilwinden" für die geplante Angelei. Ich  denke, er weiß wovon er spricht...


 Oh ja.. Ich habe sogar jetzt eine Penn Fierce eingeschickt weil sie nach einer Saison jiggen schon Schrott war - was wieder mal bestätigt das auch Rollen von namhafen Herstellern aus dem unteren Preissegment für diese Angelei einfach nix taugen... Jiggen in großen Strömen mit hohen Gewichten ist der blanke Horror für ein Rollengetriebe.
Da hängen ja nicht nur die 25-30gr vom Köder drann, wenn man alles zusammenrechnet müssen da einige Kilo beschleunigt werden - aber is schon klar, die Plasterolle macht das schon... Leute, in Plastik kann keine billige Blechschraube ein Getriebe dauerhaft festhalten, das geht nicht!!

Das passt einfach nicht zusammen - billige / günstige Rollen zum schweren jiggen verwenden. Wer Qualität haben will, muß einfach Geld auf den Tisch legen denn die kostet nun mal.
Wieviele Wallerangler haben zuerst "günstige" Rollen gekauft - nachdem der erste größere Fisch die Rolle zerlegt hat, sind sie dann bei FinNor oder Penn gelandet, genauso ist es im Karpfenbereich, die Foren sind voll davon. Schaut euch mal die Beiträge von Christian, Seele und den anderen  zum Thema  Rollen im Wallerbereich an... 

Ich bekomme es tagtäglich im Laden mit - auch wenn wir bei der Beratung darauf hinweisen das ein bestimmter Rollentyp nicht für eine bestimmte Angelart tauglich ist, wird die gekauft - is ja günstig oder sieht geil aus. Alleine das ist schon ein super Kaufgrund...
Da ist man als Gerätehändler schon ehrlich zum Kunde und sagt ihm dieses Produkt nicht die beste Wahl für seine bevorzugte Angelart ist ist - und trotzdem wird es gekauft...

Und 3x dürft ihr raten wer einige Zeit später wieder vor uns steht und die Rolle wegen eines defekten Getriebes wieder umtauschen möchte. Meistens sind die Lager ausgesschlagen und/oder die Kurbel hat Spiel ohne Ende.
Dann heißt es wieder: "Gerätehändler mach mal" und wir machen dann... 
- Die Rolle wird eingeschickt und nicht umgetauscht - das gibt schonmal das erste dumme Gesicht. 
- Es dauert manchmal 6 Wochen (dazu können wir nichts) - das zweite Mal wird das Gesicht verzogen. 
- Es kostet noch was, weil der Hersteller-Service festgestellt hat das es "die falsche Bedienung war" (ja, das kommt vor!!!) - dann werden wir (die Händler) noch dumm angemacht. 
*Nur um es mal ganz deutlich zu sagen: nicht die Gerätehändler geben die Garantie, sondern der Hersteller. Und wenn die nicht verdammt Kulant wären würde die Hälfe der Angler ohne Rolle (oder Rute) rumlaufen!!*




vermesser schrieb:


> Und Shimano ist in der unteren Preisklasse nicht unbedingt das Non Plus Ultra bei Rollen...


Da haste dich aber sehr gewählt ausgedrückt.
Außer es steht "Japan" auf dem Rollenfuß... ich weiß wo noch so eine Rolle liegt.|supergri 
Lieber TE, für den Preis der Exage hättest du eine Penn Slammer inc. Schnurfüllung bekommen!!

Sensitivfischer hat es in einem anderen Beitrag auf den Punkt gebracht:


Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Tja, nach Shimano kommt die Vernunft.



So, das mußte mal gesagt werden, jetzt gehts mit besser. Und hoffentlich hat der ein oder andere was daraus gelernt.


----------



## Harrie (13. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

Und dann noch ein Ankerseil dazu (Whiplash 0,12/16Kg#6).


----------



## siloaffe (13. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

Jens,......#v|good:

(Naj ach hab auch 4 Rollen in 1,5 Jahren "verschlissen" bis ich bei der Penn Atlantis gelandet bin)


----------



## vermesser (13. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*



Harrie schrieb:


> Und dann noch ein Ankerseil dazu (Whiplash 0,12/16Kg#6).



Ach menno, ich habe es extra gezielt überlesen...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (13. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*



Harrie schrieb:


> Und dann noch ein Ankerseil dazu (Whiplash 0,12/16Kg#6).



Alter Schwede, wie konnte ich das vergessen... Gut zum Knöpfe annähen. Oder Oster/Weihnachsdeko aufhängen.#q


----------



## Harrie (13. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

Er hat ja genug Schnur über für die Deko,ich schätz mal 100 m+/- bei einer 2500ner.


----------



## siloaffe (13. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

OK Leute,.... 

Nu lasst uns mal wieder runter kommen. 

Wenn der Te uns hier nich verar$chen will hat er Schrott gekauft. 
Das wird er aber gaaanz schnell merken und wenn er sein "Lehrgeld" gezahlt hat, wird er sich an diesen Trööt erinnern|rolleyes 

@ Te: 

Bei Geflechtschnüren sind die Durchmesserangaben komplett an den Haaren herbei gezogen. 
Du solltest dich nach der Tragkraft richten, ne Schnur um 8-10 Kg tuts alle mal. 
Deine 16 Kg Whipsplash dürfte in wirklichkeit nen Durchmesser von ca 0,30mm haben.....


----------



## sikerface (14. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

so wegen diesen angaben habe ich dann mal meine bestellung abbestellt xD
die mitchell universe und die exage sind für mich zum üben 

werden dann später an meinen sohn weiter gegeben 
diese spielsachen sollten ihn reichen =)

könnt ihr mir nicht auflistungen schreiben wie zb

rute: .....
rolle: .....
schnur: .....

und nochmal für das gummifischen im rhein/rhur


----------



## sikerface (14. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

daiwa team pilk 2.70m 40-100g
shimano yasei shad jigging 2.70m 40-60g/60-80g 
(habe die yasei red und diese rute ist 9-15wg sehr steif)
penn powerstix pro bass spinn 3m 28-80g

ist oder sind hier vernünftige ruten bei ???


----------



## sikerface (14. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

habe deinen rat befolgt @siloaffe

wenn das so ist muss ich mir die 0.06mm mit einer tragkraft von *10,6kg 
*kaufen


----------



## lausi97 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

@sikerface

garnicht die Wihplash!Ich würd an deiner stelle ne PowerPro oder ne Powerline mit um die 8Kg Tragkraft auf ner 360Slammer fischen.
Oder noch besser du fährst zum Asphaltmonster in Laden und kaufst da was!

#h


----------



## lausi97 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

auf die Gefahr hin das ich von den andern ein über bekomme:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/ABU-ROCKSWEE...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item5d2f98f4eb 
glaub die fischt das "Monster"auch.


----------



## sikerface (14. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

durch viele kollegen von mir habe ich jetzt doch noch eine rute für mich gefunden 
http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/p_name/Shimano_Yasei_Shad_Jigging_2_70m_40_60g_Spin/category_path/0_3868_3870

perfekte spitzenaktion 
sehr steif
gutes rückrat 
  und noch ein plus    sie ist LEICHT

dann die rolle
http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/p_name/Penn_260_Slammer/category_path/0_3860_3862

und diese schnur 
http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/p_name/Berkley_Whiplash_Crystal_0_06_270m/category_path/0_3876_3878_4310_4403

und wenn es jetzt noch was zu nörgeln gibt dann habe ich keine ahnung vom angeln 

aber noch mal danke für alle kommentare
so habt ihr mich vor fehlern bewahrt
und so was würd mir doch kein verkaüfer erzählen xD

danke danke danke =)


----------



## Harrie (14. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

Warum nimmst du die Tipps von Asphaltmonster/Siloaffe und Lausi nicht an und kaufst zu teuer ein?


----------



## lausi97 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

Beratungsresistent!Rolle geht ja,wobei die 360 besser wäre.Die Rute biegt sich ja schon nur durch den Druck auf den Köder.Und die Whiplash ist der größte sch..... den es gibt,willst du Haie fangen?Probier`s mal damit:http://www.gigafish.de/product_info.php?products_id=942;).

Achja ich fisch am Niederrhein!


----------



## siloaffe (14. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

Ich kenne die Yasei und muss dir sagen das du fürs halbe Geld ne Gleichwertige/Bessere Rute krigst. 
Die J.C. Spin de Luxe  

Ich fische (neben ner Abu Fantasista Yabai 2,80m 20/70g) die 2,70er 20/60g J.C. am Rhein Preis/Leistung ist bei dieser Rute mMn unschlagbar. 

Diese Rute hab ich immer im Lkw und war am Montag wieder für ne halbe Stunde am Wasser.
Einziger kleiner Minuspunkt bei dieser Rute ist das die Wurfweite bei leichten Ködern (10er Gummi am 7g Jig) nicht so der Bringer ist aber das sind Gewischte die am Rhein kaum zum Einbsatz kommen. 

Das die rute fängt siehst du hier 





Als Rolle hab ich ne Shakespeare Mach3 xt 3500 drauf, die ist jetzt ca. 30 mal gefischt und macht die ersten Geräuche mal sehen wie lange sie hällt......


----------



## vermesser (14. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

Also die Rolle ist auf jeden Fall ok, ich würde vielleicht ne 360er nehmen, aber die kann das noch am ehesten ab! Bei Angeldomäne gibts die 260er sehr preiswert! 39 Euro glaube ich! Wenn es moderner sein soll...Penn Sargus 3000 von Domäne oder Fin Nor Sportfisher von Schirmer...jeweils im Angebot.
Rute kenn ich nicht, gilt aber allgemein als gute Gummirute, wenn sie denn kräftig genug für den Rhein is. Kann ich nicht beurteilen. Selber kann ich für solche Zwecke seit neuestem die Jan Gutjahr X-Blade empfehlen...im Hafen mit ordentlich Strom und Gummi mit 28 und 40 Gramm Köpfen macht sie ne gute Figur...
Schnur, nu ja...is Ansichtssache. Ich selber kenn die Schnur nicht, Freunde von mir fischen sie oder haben sie gefischt...und lieben oder hassen sie...sammel selber Deine Erfahrungen. Ich angel Power Pro oder Cormoran Zoom 7 in mit 5-9 kg und hatte damit selbst auf dem Kutter nie ein Problem.
So und nun ran ans Wasser ;-) !


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*



sikerface schrieb:


> durch viele kollegen von mir habe ich jetzt doch noch eine rute für mich gefunden
> http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/p_name/Shimano_Yasei_Shad_Jigging_2_70m_40_60g_Spin/category_path/0_3868_3870



Auch ok - Es gibt auch eine Yasei mit 80gr WG, die ist auch ok. Oder die JC de Luxe in 2,70m. Da ist allerdings auch das 2. Kotingent fast ausverkauft. Meines Wissens nach haben wir in Mülheim noch zwei Ruten, ob in Frechen oder Heidesheim noch was steht weiß ich nicht.



sikerface schrieb:


> dann die rolle
> http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/p_name/Penn_260_Slammer/category_path/0_3860_3862



Gute Wahl, alt. die 360er.



sikerface schrieb:


> und diese schnur
> http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/p_name/Berkley_Whiplash_Crystal_0_06_270m/category_path/0_3876_3878_4310_4403



*Lass es!!!!*






lausi97 schrieb:


> auf die Gefahr hin das ich von den andern ein über bekomme:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/ABU-ROCKSWEEPER-SALT-1042XH-EDLE-MEERES-SPINRUTE-120G-/400230511851?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item5d2f98f4eb
> glaub die fischt das "Monster"auch.



Jap, die ist es... Und du bekommst "keine über". die Rute hat allerdings einen Nachteil: die ist nix für kleine Köder... die fängt ab 18gr Kopfgewicht erst an zu arbeiten.
:l

Obwohl... ich hab da schon wieder was neues im Schrank und noch eine weitere im Auge... Und da würde ich die Rocke für abgeben.



sikerface schrieb:


> daiwa team pilk 2.70m 40-100g


Das ist ein Pilkrute!! Die haben einen ganz anderen Blankaufbau und sind zum jiggen ungeeignet.


----------



## mabo1992 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

Will jetzt keinen neuen Thread aufmachen. Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied von ner Shimano Jasei Aspius und einer Shimano Speedmaster AX?? Hab da jetzt vom Blank etc keine Unterschiede gesehen und sollen beide ja fürs Gufiangeln taugen. Nur würde mich mal die Rückmeldung interessieren von den beiden??? Sehe die Ruten an meinen Hausgewässer immer wieder, aber lohnen sich solche Ruten überhaupt für den Preis???

Erfahrungsberichte hab ich schon paar gelesen, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht so, Kumpel sucht auch was feines zum gufieren und ich schwanke zwischen ner Sportex Black Pearl und der Shimano Speedmaster AX 50-100g XH...


----------



## vermesser (21. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*



mabo1992 schrieb:


> aber lohnen sich solche Ruten überhaupt für den Preis???



Das ist Ansichtssache. Einerseits erleichtern sie das Angeln, erhöhen vielleicht die Bissausbeute und und und. Andererseits gibt es auch hervorragende preiswerte Ruten. Um bei mir persönlich zu bleiben...ich habe diese Saison auf Zander zuerst eine Shimano Vengeance Shad gefischt und war äußerst zufrieden mit der Rückmeldung und und und...und habe gut gefangen. Dann fiel mir im Sonderangebot eine Jan Gutjahr Hi Lite in die Finger. Noch leichter, noch straffer...mit noch etwas mehr Rückmeldung. Eindeutig eine Klasse höher. ABER im Originalpreis auch dreimal so teuer. Lohnt sich das? Fang ich mehr? Es lohnt sich, weil man intuitiver Bisse spürt, sich weniger konzentrieren muss und durch das niedrige Gewicht länger angelt. Fängt man mehr? Nö!! 
Hat man einmal einen gewissen Standard erreicht, optimiert man nur noch zum eigenen Spaß und fürs eigene Gefühl. Mehr als mit zweckmäßigem preiswerten Gerät fängt man nicht. 
Letztlich ist es eine Entscheidung nach Geldbeutel und Prioritäten.


----------



## mabo1992 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Zanderrute und Rolle ??? Hilfe !!!*

hat sich erledigt, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------

